# Tutorials: What Do You wanna See?



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I know you....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

moguls...everyone loves bumps


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That is probably a little advamced for the majority of the crowd that rolls through here. Switch, regular, Front and back 1s, 3s, 5s. Properly Hitting table tops vs step ups. Landing in park vs powder conditions. Hitting boxes for the first time, Going from ride ons to real rails. Round rails vs flat rails vs bigger pipes...

We saw you around Vail alot, my son was alot smaller back then, we lived there for 5 years. We have lived in Bend for a couple years now. You were his devo coach about 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## TommieBennett (Mar 29, 2017)

ARGO! 

Thanks for the reply and the information about the crowd on this site. You listed some great ideas and i'll be making a list. 
You never know till you ask  This is the first time posting on the site but I've checked out a lot of these threads. So much useful information. 

Private message me, who's your son? 

I moved to Oregon last September and I love it! I'm super excited for summer riding at Mount Hood.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Tamedogs and Wildcats! I pretty much have the tamedogs down, but only on the smaller jumps, but still struggling with doing them off rollers and slight drops which you see pros doing them on.

Also just made my first attempts at doing wildcats (on a natural wind lip), but had trouble sticking the landings, and have no idea what sort of park jumps would be best to start off with on them.

Also nose and tail presses on rails, and the spinning on boxes, would be fun to learn


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

tokyo_dom said:


> Tamedogs and Wildcats! I pretty much have the tamedogs down, but only on the smaller jumps, but still struggling with doing them off rollers and slight drops which you see pros doing them on.


Relevant:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Cheers yeah i saw they put one up recently, been meaning to watch it. There are a few tamedog tutorials on YT, but not many for Wildcats, and the ones that are there dont really give many pointers.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah, I liked this one... worth a peep. He (TJ) went to Woodward and the instructor had a lot of cool pointers about leg extension, body positioning, etc for the best pop and rotation. Nice to see the progression from mats to snow.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

TommieBennett said:


> ARGO!
> who's your son?
> 
> I moved to Oregon last September and I love it! I'm super excited for summer riding at Mount Hood.


Matthew/Matt 

He does big mountain, freeride tour events now. This is a few days ago, he is not a little guy anymore.... 17 years old :crying: (sorry, mobile doesnt auto rotate pics....)

You moved up here on a great season! Last year was great too, this year has been amazing for powder conditions. CO got the shaft on snow.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

TommieBennett said:


> Whats up guys!!!
> 
> My name is Tommie Bennett, I'm the Head Snowboard Coach of Windells Academy and an Instructor/ Trainer at Vail Mountain. I wanna start offering some video tutorials on pipe, slope and rails or general advice for athletes, instructors or the weekend worriers.
> 
> ...


You may also look into a few threads asking about the adult camps. I have never been in the adult camps, just ran into their groups a few times at hood from HC. I'm sure that you can answer their questions with more authority and information than I can... :smile:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Just a general, but as I don't pick things up as quick as the kids do what I'd like to see are real people learning the steps to progression, not a video of a dude who can land it all with his eyes closed telling me how to do something with some slowmo video of him doing it perfectly.

I really need things broken down into baby steps and almost every tutorial I see starts off with an explanation and then a video of it being nailed.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been riding for about 7 years but recently put more focus on park.

Looking to transition from ride on boxes and rails to the next step up, whether it's Ollie-on or whatever you call it.

I still don't understand the mechanics of a revert carve.

In the pipe I've advanced to the point that I can complete it by riding up and down the walls on either side but I'm not getting vertical to the lip. 

Jumps, I'm not rotating but I've began incorporating easy grabs like the Indy. Still not perfect though and lookin to add tails, noses, and eventually methods. I might try to advance to 1s and 3s but I'm not there yet.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Just a general, but as I don't pick things up as quick as the kids do what I'd like to see are real people learning the steps to progression, not a video of a dude who can land it all with his eyes closed telling me how to do something with some slowmo video of him doing it perfectly.
> 
> I really need things broken down into baby steps and almost every tutorial I see starts off with an explanation and then a video of it being nailed.


Agreed. I think this forum skews toward the older crowd. I'm 31 years old, I'd call myself an advanced rider but pretty intermediate in the park. I'd be a very happy man to just be more consistent and more stylish with basic spins, I have no aspirations of putting down a 7 in this lifetime. 

A lot of videos online seem to lack the nuances of a trick or identify how to fix common mistakes. There's tons of spin tutorials that cover the basics of the set up turn, counter rotate, pop, look over your shoulder, spot your landing, that easy... except for a lot of us it's never that simple.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

BuckarooBanzai said:


> Relevant: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGJ8keB1-JM





BuckarooBanzai said:


> Yeah, I liked this one... worth a peep. He (TJ) went to Woodward and the instructor had a lot of cool pointers about leg extension, body positioning, etc for the best pop and rotation. Nice to see the progression from mats to snow.


That was a great example of a tutorial video - as others have said - showing a beginner go through the learning steps, failing, and given pointers on where he went wrong (wish it was a bit longer on the snow, and showing him getting better at it because his 'make' wasnt all that clean). It also unfortunately shows a downside to that method (for me at least) because my issues with tamedogs are a little opposite to him - his tend to almost become backflips the way he slightly over-rotates his shoulder clockwise; as opposed to mine where I sometimes rotate my shoulders forward leading into it, turning it into a frontflip rather than a tamedog and often ending up with me spinning 180 and landing switch.

I would love to see a similar tutorial for wildcats though. 


And Tommie that insane tamedog you tagged me in on Insta is out of this world. Full superman style and rounding off towards the end. Beautiful!


----------



## TommieBennett (Mar 29, 2017)

tokyo_dom said:


> That was a great example of a tutorial video - as others have said - showing a beginner go through the learning steps, failing, and given pointers on where he went wrong (wish it was a bit longer on the snow, and showing him getting better at it because his 'make' wasnt all that clean). It also unfortunately shows a downside to that method (for me at least) because my issues with tamedogs are a little opposite to him - his tend to almost become backflips the way he slightly over-rotates his shoulder clockwise; as opposed to mine where I sometimes rotate my shoulders forward leading into it, turning it into a frontflip rather than a tamedog and often ending up with me spinning 180 and landing switch.
> 
> I would love to see a similar tutorial for wildcats though.
> 
> ...



Thanks man! I spent a lot of time in woodward and doing flips into pow before I ever took them to the park. I'm going to create some tutorials and once they are done. Ill add them to this post. Im curious to see what you guys would say.


----------

